# Balance Question - EOM / Core



## idmartin (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi all

I'm looking to introduce EoM and LA to replace the spell casting in my 3.5 D&D game.  I was hoping to basically swap out the spells / spells per day etc but leave in the special class abilities and qualities.  I was wondering whether anyone had any thoughts on how this might effect the power balance between the classes.

For example, I want to use the Greenbond from Arcana Unearthed and the Spirit Shaman from Complete Divine but don't want to change any of the class features other than the spells.

How do you decide whether a core rules class should have a 1 caster level or 0.5 caster level progression?  Are there some useful rules of thumb that I could use?

Looking forward to hearing from you,

Ian


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 27, 2005)

Really, I think the best way to handle this would be to convert the class abilities to feats and magical boons. Or, assuming that since the Mage has full casting and the other full-caster classes do, too, their class abilities are likely balanced. Mageblades, runethanes, and witches should probably get the mageknight progression.


----------

